# برنام liscad تعلمه تستطيع ان نصبح بروفشينال فى المساحه والطرق



## عمر محمد عثما (21 أكتوبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ايها الاخوان نرجوا تعم الفائده بما لدى وما لديكم حتى نصل الى ما نصبوا اليه


----------



## shrek (21 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## طالب مساحة (25 أكتوبر 2006)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (25 أكتوبر 2006)

*new file to learn liscad i hope to turn you on*



عمر محمد عثما قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الاخوان نرجوا تعم الفائده بما لدى وما لديكم حتى نصل الى ما نصبوا اليه


this is adding to old one


----------



## hayder2a (26 أكتوبر 2006)

مشكور اخي العزيز


----------



## المسااح (30 أكتوبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك ياعزيزي


----------



## المسااح (30 أكتوبر 2006)

شكررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (31 أكتوبر 2006)

*هناك شرح لاهم برامج نظم المعومات المساحيه*

لقد اضفت شرح مهم لاهم برامج الجى اى اس وقد تستفيدون منه كثيرا ولم اجد اقبال عليه حيث كنت اظن ان الناس محتاجه لمثل هذه البرامج على العموم هو جميل جدا والذى يريد المزيد يرسل لى رساله حتى البرنامج ممكن


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (12 نوفمبر 2006)

*اضافه*

اذا اردتم اضافه الى هذا البنامج فلدى المزيد ولكم باقتناء البرنامج من موقع شركه لايا مجانا لمده شهر


----------



## abu eithar (13 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ الكريم عمر بصراحة انت انسان راقي جدا وانا مهتم بموضوع ال Gis واتمنى ان أتحصل على البرنام
ولك مني جزيل الشكر.
ابو إيثار


----------



## ahmed_123 (13 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (21 نوفمبر 2006)

*برنامج اللسكاد*

تيها الاخوه ما رايكم فى ان نتناول هذا البرنامج فى ندوه شامله يحضرها كل المهتمين بهذا البرنامج كي تعم الفائده, حيث عليكم تحديد الموعد والزمان على حسب الاغلبيه:31:


----------



## roads (27 نوفمبر 2006)

thnx alot omar ana kaman 3ayz at3rf 3ala gis shokran kteer leek


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*البرامج موجوده*

احوانى واخواتى المهندسين
برامج الجى اى اس موجوده لكن سعت هذا الموقع محدوده,لكن اذا كان لديكم حل لهذه المشكله احبرونى


----------



## badreco_73 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## karabo (2 ديسمبر 2006)

يعطيك العافيه اخوي


----------



## حسام احمد (4 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي العزيز جزاك الله كل الخير على هذه المعلومات القيمة واذا لم يكن لديك اي مانع برجاء ان تزودنا بمعلومات الجي اي اس للمبتدئين حتى الاحتراف سواء اكانت برامج وشرح الاستخدام ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## osmanco (7 يناير 2007)

ذ منى كل الوقت لروعته وشموليته . 
لذا اخى الكريم ارجو منك لو عندك برنامج ( ARC GIS ) ان ترسله الى على البريد بتاعى ( umshafa************* ) واكن لك من الشاكرين . 
وجزاك الله الف خير 
ومزيدا من المشاركات الرائعه


----------



## mohamed abdelrade (8 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخي كثيرا علي افادتكم افادكم الله


----------



## محمد حسين حسن (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عن مجهودك الطيب


----------



## رؤف كريم (12 يناير 2007)

شكر للجميع شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## رؤف كريم (12 يناير 2007)

:1: :1: شكر للجميع شكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## جوده (13 يناير 2007)

مشكور ...جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (15 يناير 2007)

مشكور اخي عمر وسأرل لك بواسطة بريد الملتقى


----------



## احمد الربيعي78 (18 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيك واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## khaledfool (29 مارس 2007)

مرحبا
مشكورين على البرامج


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم

اشكر الجميع على هذا الاهتمام 

اتمنى ان احصل على فكرة حول طريقة تحميل البرنامج مع العلم اني حصلت على اكثلر من نسخة ولكن تواجهني مشاكل في تحميل البرنامج مع العلم انه لاتنقصني الخبرة في عملية التحميل حيث اقوم بتحميل البرامج الهندسية وبانواعها المختلفة بكل يسر بفضل الله ولكن هذا البرنامج فشلت في تحميله.

تحياتي


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (2 أبريل 2007)

اشكرك وجزاك الله خير


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

_جزاك الله خير ياهندسة_


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

شكرا ياهندسة


----------



## مجدى طرطور (18 أبريل 2007)

نشكركم على هذا العلم زادكم اللة


----------



## مجدى طرطور (18 أبريل 2007)

نشكركم على هذا العلم زادكم اللة


----------



## مجدى طرطور (18 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا وزادكم من علمة


----------



## ibrahim albitar (21 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود


----------



## tanakaa (3 مايو 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافية ويرحم والديك وكل المسلمين آمين
بالمناسبة برنامج الليسكاد رائع ولكن لا أحد يعرف أمكانياته وطريقة تشغيله الصحيحة و فى انتظار المزيد تحياتي


----------



## garary (5 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود وهل بالامكان ان نحصل على البرنامج وكذلك هل توجد شروحات باللغة العربية.


----------



## tanakaa (5 مايو 2007)

شكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككككور


----------



## اقصانا الجريح (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي


----------



## احمد حسن سيد (9 مايو 2007)

ده ملوش علاقه


----------



## م/ عصام قاسم (21 مايو 2007)

مشكورين جــــــــــــــــــــــــــدأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأأ يا باشمهندس وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (21 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## abedodeh (23 مايو 2007)

ياريت لو في ملزمة اودوسية بالعربي تشرح البرنامج وشكرا


----------



## roads (25 مايو 2007)

thnx alot &we need more


----------



## عزيز4554 (25 مايو 2007)

كل التحية والتقدير للاخوة المهندسين


----------



## metkal (25 مايو 2007)

مشكور أخي الكريم


----------



## م.محمد بن منصور (27 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (28 مايو 2007)

لو تكرمت ارسل لي البرنامج ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## engramy (1 يونيو 2007)




----------



## ابراهيم20id (11 يونيو 2007)

:14: 100000000000000000000000شكر اليك


----------



## جلال غني حسن (11 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا و زادك سعة في العلم . يا أخي أتمنى أن احصل على هذا البرنامج . أخوك أبو ساره


----------



## جلال غني حسن (11 يونيو 2007)

يا اخي جزاك الله خيرا . اذا كان بالامكان الحصول على هذا البرنامج و شكرا لك . اخوك ابو ساره


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (11 يونيو 2007)

مشكور ياغالى


----------



## ماجد العراقي (23 يونيو 2007)

جهد مميز وبارك الله فيك


----------



## أبوالجوري (26 يونيو 2007)

يعطيك الف عافية


----------



## مهندس جيلالي (30 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك ي أخي


----------



## wa319747 (10 يوليو 2007)

يا أخي أرجو الحصول علي هذا البرنامج


----------



## العباده (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (19 يوليو 2007)

*السودان ..الان مصر والاسبوع الجاى ابوظبى*

فكره جميله جدا ان نتناول البرنامج فى منتدى,والاجمل ان نتناول كل البرامج ونحدد يوم معين فى نهايه كل شهر لمناقشه البرامج,او المواضيع المختلفه.
عمر :77:


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## المساح2008 (6 أغسطس 2007)

الف شكر لك مشكور اخى


----------



## محمد الامير (7 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## abosalah1 (7 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد كامل الخطيب (7 أغسطس 2007)

شاكرا لك كثيرا هذه المعلومات


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكر جزيلا على المشاركو لكن لو امكن ممكن كراك لبرنانامج للنسخة 8


----------



## Sami101 (10 أغسطس 2007)

انا كمان عايز برامج Liscadازا فى واحد عرنده الرجا ان يتكرم لى به وجزاه الله الف خير


----------



## سيف اليزل احمد (15 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## هشامحمد (16 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## aboalm (17 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير و نفع بعلمك


----------



## محمد جمال قطب (17 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## م/ أمين النقيب (18 نوفمبر 2007)

الى الامام ومزيد من التقدم


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (23 نوفمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الاسد العربي (23 نوفمبر 2007)

الف شكر ليك


----------



## المهندس ابوريان (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور على الجهود المتميزة جدا وموضوع Gis موضوع هام جداااااااااااااااااااااا ويحتاج الى مناقشة مستمرة وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## ابراهيم المرسي (24 نوفمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم جمعيا
يسعدنى كثيرا المشاركة فى هذا المنتدى القيم
انا الان بصدد الانتهاء من عمل كتيب عربي لشرح مفصل لبرنامج liscad
ولقد مسبقا بالانتهاء من شرحه صوتيا
ساعدونى فى كيفيه رفعه لمنتداكم الموقر
تقبلوا تحياتى


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (25 نوفمبر 2007)

http://www.listech.com.au/signin.aspx?ReturnUrl=/liscad/release.aspx
بهذا الرابط يمكنك تنزيل البرنامج
ولكم شكرى


----------



## زغلى (3 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (9 يناير 2008)

_بارك الله لك_


----------



## محمدابوحية (10 يناير 2008)

لم اتمكن من تنزيل الملف لو تكرمتم مشكورين التفضل بابلاغي عن السبب
شكراً


----------



## خربيش الطاهر (10 يناير 2008)

شكرا لك أخي


----------



## MOAIYED (10 يناير 2008)

مشكور يابروفشينال فى المساحه والطرق


----------



## المليونير الفقير (11 يناير 2008)

البرنامج مش قادر على تنزيله بسرعة عاجلة اريد المساعدة ان مقطوع ساعدني ولك الاجر عند الله


----------



## محمدابوحية (11 يناير 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر يا اخي


----------



## باسم مرزوق (12 يناير 2008)

لك جزيل الشكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر 
ووفقك اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخوي


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (5 فبراير 2008)

مشكورررررر


----------



## مهندس حمدي 111 (6 فبراير 2008)

الف شكر على هذا المجهود، واتمنى منك المزيد، ولكن لدي طلب اريد شرح البرنامج باللغة العربية


----------



## Muhammad sur (10 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله حيرا


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (12 فبراير 2008)

Thank You Very Much God Bless You


----------



## مهندس محمد فتحى (13 فبراير 2008)

الف شكرالف شكر


----------



## عبدة شيخون (15 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك من كل قلبى وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك واذا كان فية رابط للبرنامج اكون شاكر لك جدا


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (28 فبراير 2008)

حياك الله وبياك


----------



## منصوري (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## منصوري (29 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## رااااكان (29 فبراير 2008)

الله يبارك فيك ..


----------



## حسااام (1 مارس 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## ابوزيدالمصراوي (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## سهم الشرق (3 مارس 2008)

يا سيدي مشكور ابوك لابو اهلك
ما قصرت و الله ................


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (22 مارس 2008)

اخجلتم تواضى والله وشكرا على كل هذا الثناء


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (30 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير ...


----------



## سامح عمارة (30 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
S_elkholy84***********


----------



## خالد قريسو (31 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## محمد الفجال (1 أبريل 2008)

سبحان الله وبحمده سبحان الله العظيم

جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## ادهم محمود سالم (1 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فراس السعيدي (3 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع


----------



## عمر قيلي (5 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزاك الله خير


----------



## سعيد عطية حسين (8 أبريل 2008)

يا اخوانى كيف الواحد يحصل على البرنامج


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (10 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله مشكووووور جدا


----------



## محمد الفجال (21 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزاك اللة خيرا


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (18 يوليو 2008)

جزاكم الله كل خير كنت ببحث عن شرح للبرنامج الف شكر


----------



## مكتب السدف (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على هذه الدروس القيمة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (27 يوليو 2008)

شكرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## ياسر تورك (30 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود العموري (30 يوليو 2008)

عندي نسخة من البرنامج اذا بدكوا بارفعها الكم !!!


----------



## garary (1 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ATMAN (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## مصطفي هنداوى (12 أغسطس 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## م الجيار (20 أغسطس 2008)

عمر محمد عثما قال:


> this is adding to old one


اخى عمر ارجومنك ان ترسل لى شرح GISعلى البريد دهelgyair***********ولك جزيل الشكر 
.....اتمنى لك التوفيق دائما..مشكور ياخى


----------



## حسام يونس (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## لورنس الحج (20 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور جزيل الشكر


----------



## femsallam (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نشرك ياسيد عمر جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبركه


----------



## femsallam (13 نوفمبر 2008)

نشكرك ياسيد عمر جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبركه


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخوان الاعزاء ارسل لكم باقة زهور تعبيرا عن شكري وامتناني العظيم
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مساح محترف (30 نوفمبر 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اخواني الاعزاء ارسل لكم باقة زهور تعبيرا عن شكري وامتناني العظيم
جزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## سيفيروس سبتيموس (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور على اهتمامك وسعيك للافادة العامه ووفقك الله 


وبارك الله فيك


----------



## nader_attia (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراااا جزيلا


----------



## مصعب العراقي (14 ديسمبر 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً....


----------



## abdo hanafy (30 ديسمبر 2008)

فين الكتيب اللي بتقول انك خلصته ياريت تبعته بسرعة علشان تعم الاستفادة


----------



## حسااام (31 ديسمبر 2008)

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## رمضان إسماعيل (31 ديسمبر 2008)

*مشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــور*


----------



## بسام.م.ب (2 يناير 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------



## عماد 2ع (3 يناير 2009)

اللهم اجزي كل من يساعد اخيه خيرا وبارك له في علمه .
واللهم انصر اخواننا في فلسطين


----------



## eng_moud2005 (9 يناير 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## eng_moud2005 (9 يناير 2009)

*eng_moud2005************

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## اديب (13 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير والف شكر


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (13 فبراير 2009)

باراك الله فيك وجزاك الله خر


----------



## abdolkadr (13 فبراير 2009)

شكر شكرا شكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## قيصر المعماري (14 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (14 فبراير 2009)

لك جزيل الشكر انت قدمت هدية قيمة 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المخطط الحضري (15 فبراير 2009)

*al_saadi 60 @yahoo .com*

الشكر الكثير و العرفان الجميل لكل من نفع العالم بالعلم


----------



## عرفه السيد (16 فبراير 2009)

شكرا لكم ونتمنى مذيدا من العلم وتبادل المعرفه بيننا 
وشكرا جزيلا
المهندس عرفه السيد
سكرتير عام جمعيه المساحه المصريه


----------



## فراس السعيدي (16 فبراير 2009)

مشكوووووووووووورين على الوضوع المفيد


----------



## احمد محمود هاشم (17 فبراير 2009)

* جزاك اللة خيرا ** جزاك اللة خيرا ** جزاك اللة خيرا*


----------



## الأدهـ اليماني ــم (24 فبراير 2009)

مشكور يا أستاذنا ولك العافية وبارك الله فيك 
ولكن ياشباب من عندة البرنامج يحملة على موقع غير الرابد شير لانة مايفتحة معي وكلم العافية جميع 
وبالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## garary (24 فبراير 2009)

ابراهيم المرسي قال:


> السلام عليكم جمعيا
> يسعدنى كثيرا المشاركة فى هذا المنتدى القيم
> انا الان بصدد الانتهاء من عمل كتيب عربي لشرح مفصل لبرنامج liscad
> ولقد مسبقا بالانتهاء من شرحه صوتيا
> ...



??????????????????????????????????/


----------



## عمر محمد عثما (6 مارس 2009)

لا شكر على واجب شباب
وان شاء الله ساحمل البرنامج فى بوست منفصل
حتى يتثنى لجميع الاعضاء تنزيلة ولا يضيع فى التعليقات
وان شاء الله يعجبكم البرنامج
http://www.4shared.com/get/49622235/1e7bc288/liscad_6x.html


----------



## عدنان ابراهيم (6 مارس 2009)

استاذ عمر 
البرنامج ممتاز جداً وانا اشكرك على اهتمامك ولكن هل يوجد شرح بالعربي للبرنامج 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ROUDS (6 مارس 2009)

عمر محمد عثما قال:


> لا شكر على واجب شباب
> وان شاء الله ساحمل البرنامج فى بوست منفصل
> حتى يتثنى لجميع الاعضاء تنزيلة ولا يضيع فى التعليقات
> وان شاء الله يعجبكم البرنامج
> http://www.4shared.com/get/49622235/1e7bc288/liscad_6x.html



جزاك الله خيرا 
وفى انتظار شرح بالعربى للبرنامج


----------



## odwan (7 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## محمد مساح (7 مارس 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك اخي ويعطيك العافية


----------



## garary (7 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا
وفى انتظار شرح بالعربى للبرنامج


----------



## صبحي طروم (8 مارس 2009)

مشكور مشكور مشكورمشكور


----------



## mourados (24 مارس 2009)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii100000000000000000000000000000000000000 fois


----------



## mourados (25 مارس 2009)

baraka ellaho fikkkkkkkkkkkk


----------



## ابوهشوم (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## محمد مساح (5 أبريل 2009)

مشكوووووور اخي على المجهود الرائع


----------



## مهندس رواوص (5 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخي محمد عمر جزاك الله الف خير ..... واتمنى لك التوفيق..


----------



## الهندسي 80 (5 أبريل 2009)

بارك الله في كل من ساهم في هذا الموضوع
ونحن في إنتضار الشرح العربي لهذا البرنامج الرائع


----------



## ali992 (10 أبريل 2009)

*مشكور اخي العزيز...**جزاك الله خير**ا*


----------



## ganoby (10 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا .....................


----------



## م ابراهيم بن خليل (28 مايو 2009)

الصراحة عندما قرأت ردود الاعضاء 
قلت ماشاء الله 
لكن عندما فتحت الملفات فوجدتها 
لاتعدو كونها نبذة تعريفية عن البرنامج وامكانياته 
بصراحة لاتعتبر شرحا للمواضيع


----------



## babankarey (30 مايو 2009)

عمر محمد عثما قال:


> السلام عليكم ايها الاخوان نرجوا تعم الفائده بما لدى وما لديكم حتى نصل الى ما نصبوا اليه




شكرا يا اخي العزيز وبارك الله فيك 
واتمنى لك التوفيق..........


----------



## sh_elhawary (30 مايو 2009)

*شكرا*

يعطيك الله الف عافية على المجهود

بارك الله فى كل القائمين على المنتدى


----------



## مصطفى المساح (16 يونيو 2009)

انتظار شرح بالعربى للبرنامج


----------



## PASEO (17 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على الحهد المميز


----------



## surveyor_kuwait (13 يوليو 2009)

*شكرا علي المجهود الرائع*

شكرا علي المجهود المبذول بس يآريت حد يسآعدني في الحصول علي فيرجن 8 + الكراك لو أمكن ولكم جزيل الشكر:11::11:


----------



## محمد عمران (13 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخى بس ممكن شرح عربى لهذا البرنامج لانى والله مسافر يوم 20/7 وسوف اعمل على هذا البرنامج وليس لدى اى معلومه عنه وياريت ولو تقدر تضع البرنامج نفسه وشكر على كل حال


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (24 يوليو 2009)

الاخ الكريم عمر محمد عثمان جزاك الله خير على الشرح - فى احد الاخوة رافع شرح له بالعربى وبه عباره وهى :نفتح ملف الاكواد الموجود ضمن ملف ال liscad وناخذ هذه الاكواد copy وليس الملف الذى يحوى هذه الاكواد -السؤال اين ملف تلك الاكواد ؟ وجزاك الله خير


----------



## مصطفي حسن يسن (28 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## السيد السعيد السيد (11 ديسمبر 2009)

الف مليون شكر ليك
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## mostafammy (12 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دراسات (13 ديسمبر 2009)

*مشكور اخي العزيز*


----------



## mostafaeid (14 ديسمبر 2009)

شكرا يااخى على مجهودك


----------



## mostafaeid (14 ديسمبر 2009)

لكن تقابلنى مشكلة قراءة ملفات هذا النوع


----------



## أدهم7 (14 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## جلال غني حسن (15 ديسمبر 2009)

الاخ عمر / جزاك الله خيراً و جعل لك في كل حرف صدقة جارية .


----------



## محمودفاروق على حرب (27 ديسمبر 2009)

جامد جداا يامان بس هوه فين البرنامج


----------



## tamerpower (19 يناير 2010)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (19 يناير 2010)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## محمد عبد المنعم شا (20 يناير 2010)

كان من الممكن ان تضع ملفات ذات قيمه تفيد الجميع
انا مهندس طرق ومش شايف اي معني لملفاتك


----------



## youssof ali (22 يناير 2010)

بارك الله لنا فيكم ونفع بكم سائر المسلمين


----------



## metkal (26 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## shadi-ayman (27 يناير 2010)

مشكور كثير وما قصرت وجاري التحميل


----------



## لهون لهونى (22 فبراير 2010)

مشكور اخى العزيز بارك الله فيك


----------



## aree_79 (23 فبراير 2010)

*جزاك الله خير*​


----------



## engyousry (23 فبراير 2010)

شكرا جزيلا دكتور عمر


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (24 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (19 أبريل 2010)

شكراااااا


----------



## ابوليندا (9 مايو 2010)

*المساحه*

مشكورين اخواني القائمين على هذا الموقع والى الامااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااام دائما


----------



## civilwalid (12 مايو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## علاء مشتاق (14 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,مع تمنياتى لك بدوام التوفيق


----------



## emad munier (16 مايو 2010)

الف شكر:82:


----------



## أحمد مساحة طرق (28 مايو 2010)

شكرا ياأخى


----------



## م.ايهم عبد الكريم (11 يونيو 2010)

الله يعطيك العافية ويجزاك خير وبتمنا تستمر وانا كتير مهتم بالموضوعوناطر المزيد


----------



## قاسم الكيميائي (13 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (12 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمداحمد طاحون (12 يوليو 2010)

يا ريت شرح عربى اخى الكريم والبرنامج والف شكر لكعل المجهود الرائع


----------



## faisal aburaya (21 يوليو 2010)

الف شكر


----------



## عبدالرازق القزاز (29 أغسطس 2010)

لا اله الاانت سبحانك انى كنت من الظالمين


----------



## عبد المنعم الديب (6 سبتمبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## ابو سعد نقودي (23 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرآ علي الشرح الوافي للبرنامج


----------



## منعم على (24 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## mohamedazab (27 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## youssryali (25 أبريل 2011)

شكرا وياريت لو فى تعليم عربى وشكرا جزيرا


----------



## علاء يوسف (25 أبريل 2011)

كل الشكر


----------



## haany (14 مايو 2011)

مشكووووووووور


----------



## مهندس مينا (27 يوليو 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ناصر العلى ناصر (28 يوليو 2011)

طيب فين الشرح 
ويارب صاحب الموضوع يرد علينا


----------



## احمد الربيعي78 (2 أغسطس 2011)

ممكن الشرح استاذ


----------



## ahmed almassahh (18 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## فه رهاد (21 أغسطس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## MIDONENGA (22 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوضيف عبدالعلى (22 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## kaleedfor (8 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالله النمراوي (10 ديسمبر 2011)

الله يوفقكم


----------



## محمد صبح (22 مايو 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررين


----------



## eng.surveying (21 سبتمبر 2012)

اخي الحبيب ممكن تعطيني برنامج liscad لاني احتاجه جدا في عملي ارجوك , وبارك الله فيكوشكرا شكرا شكرا


----------



## أحمد عصام الدين (24 مايو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير اخي الكريم


----------



## engtarq (24 مايو 2013)

بارك اللع فيك


----------



## ملهم الدعيس (25 مايو 2013)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## كبل (26 مايو 2013)

​الف شكر ​


----------



## م/محمد على (26 مايو 2013)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## محترف سيفل (27 مايو 2013)

رابط برنامج ليسكاد 10 في الموضوع التالي
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t368762.html

شكراً جزيلاً لكم ....


----------



## adel hilal (9 أكتوبر 2013)

مشكور جدا جدا


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## xpmando (16 فبراير 2015)

شكرا


----------



## alsoltani (16 فبراير 2015)

بارك الله بك ع المجهود الرااائع


----------



## وليد قاسم حسين (13 أبريل 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المهندس عبدو 1 (4 مارس 2018)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## محترف سيفل (3 سبتمبر 2018)

ارجوا من حضرتك رابط شرح gis لاني محتاجه .. بارك الله فيك


----------



## DEAA HASSEN (4 سبتمبر 2018)

مشكور بارك الله فيك ............ ممكن رابط البرنامج


----------



## خالدابوالفضل (6 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## شوقي السفياني (7 نوفمبر 2018)

بارك االله فيك وزادك الله مما اعطاك


----------



## nadaburhan (14 نوفمبر 2018)

thanks


----------



## م.يوسف صوافطة (15 نوفمبر 2018)

جزاك الله خير​
​


----------



## الامير حسن (19 نوفمبر 2018)

*محتاج شرح*

محتاج شرح طريقة تنصيب لتوتل عن طريق نقطة والباك سايت زاويه 
وكيف اكتب الزاويه


----------

